# Oven question



## 98060 (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm hoping to import a Hymer, however as most of you know they don't come standard with an oven. Now my qestions are if you have an oven how many times have you used it? Do I reaaly need one? Also the van has German gas bottles. We intened to mostly use the van in Europe, however it would be usefull to have a system to be able to use an English bottle also. How do I go about that? I expect I will need a universal valve, Am I right?


Thanx GRahamb


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Oven use seems to vary wildly, we've had three vans, used oven in the first once, second never - but they are very useful for storing fragile foods, eggs fresh bread gooey cakes etc. Current van has a grill/warmer and have probably use that about ohh 10 times in four years - great value!
We use the skillet pan method of cooking, others will swear by Remoskas and Bratovskas [a quick search should bring you lengthy threads on the merits and demerits and general details of them] If you have a van with the storage potential of a Hymer I would suggest you look at Remoska - available from Lakeland in 2 sizes [I think].
Sorry, can't help on the gas, but would expect that you would simply change the regulator, if you have space for two cylinders it may be possible to run both as & when??????

8)


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

I haven't even got a MH but my next door neighbor has a converted Transit and spends at least 4 months away in Europe every year. Last time I spoke about MH'ing they told me that they haven't an oven and never needed one. They do not eat out but make good use of the grill and rings. 

Paul


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hymer*

Hi

I have an oven and would not be without it. Got a chicken in there as we speak. Bear in mind though, I live in the van and so an oven gives me more meal options etc.

Gas - should be able to sort this out. There are plenty of imported Hymers about.

www.dmiuk.com for examples of LHD vans

There is a firm near Preston called Hambilton Enginerring or Peter Hambilton or something. It might be worth looking up his details incase you want to convert the speedo or fit an oven etc. He does various modifications.

Russell


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

We had an over fitted and after 1 try it was removed and replaced with a microwave. It is limited to site , inverter or generator connection - now I have typed that not limited at all. quick and efficient. . 

We did the same with our caravan oven


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*Ovens*

Hello GRahamb

Including towed caravans we have had 7 ovens.....doubt if we've used them more than seven times as an oven. Storage is main use. But you never know.
When a super cordon bleu is done for les invitees oven is used to keep things warm.

The SKILLET is the thing!!! plus a boiling pan with lid, a small cast frying pan for pancakes and maybe a small wok.

Our grill is used often .

Bon apetite

Ken...............with Wanderwagon3"


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Cooking & Gas Bottles*

We have imported 2 Hymers from Germany - both without ovens - we bought a remoska - it has done everything we need.

As for the gas bottles, Truma UK sell adaptors for allowing use of UK propane bottles with the german hoses .

Happy Travels


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi GRahamb

We're on our second import now and initially thought that the lack of an oven would be a great drawback. However after a while you realise that there's not much you can't cook without an oven, it just means doing things slightly differently. The boss is now a great exponent of ovenless cooking - we never really miss it. TBH, a good grill would be more use than an oven but that can be overcome easily for your breakfast toast by buying one of the little toasters that go on top of the hob - does the toast at twice the speed of a grill.

As for the gas, buy a Gaslow 30mb wall mounted regulator with the adaptors for the German hose fitting. You can then get pigtails to take UK bottles, German bottles or any other bottle you fancy. Gaslow sell the lot and are a good deal cheaper than Truma, just give them a ring and tell them what you want. Don't forget to mount your new regulator above the bottle outlets to avoid problems with gas residues blocking the regulator.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

We wouldn't be without an oven. Last time out we used it for sausages and bacon, hotpot, beef casserole and lamb henrys.

We have a microwave as well but seem to use it as a deluxe bread bin.

It's strange really, we use the oven in the RV more than the oven at home.

Suzy cooks more when we are away as she never seems to have the time at home.

Bryan & Suzy


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*oven use*

Greetings,

We would not be without an oven, even when we had a boat we used an oven all the time, we even used an oven the first night on the new van, we both love a juicy roast chicken served up with veg and potatoes, the new Hymer has even got a rotisserie of which we wil have to try soon.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

gaspode said:


> Hi GRahamb
> 
> As for the gas, buy a Gaslow 30mb wall mounted regulator with the adaptors for the German hose fitting. You can then get pigtails to take UK bottles, German bottles or any other bottle you fancy. Gaslow sell the lot and are a good deal cheaper than Truma, just give them a ring and tell them what you want. Don't forget to mount your new regulator above the bottle outlets to avoid problems with gas residues blocking the regulator.


You don't say what year the Hymer is? I believe all motorhomes built after 2004 whether on the continent or the UK are fitted with the same 30mbar regualtor for use on either butane or propane gas. If this is the case then yes all you need to do is change the pig tails. You cannot willy nilly change the regulator on earlier models because it all depends on what pressure the appliances are designed for. It is more than likely you will need adaptors for UK bottles but I am sure there must be members on here who can advise if you give more detail about the Hymers current fittings.

peedee


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Our regular fare includes ready-to-heat pies and quiches, popped in the oven for 20mins and served with baked potato, beans etc.Very good for northern climes, but perhaps OTT for the Med.

I don't think these can be done any other way, but the experts may tell me different.

Gordon


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Would be divorced by her indoors if I bought a caravan or MH without an oven. We use ours all the time. How do you keep the food hot without one? The microwave is ony used occasionally.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi ----1 of the first things on our list was a full size cooker!
microwave is only used to boil a mug of milk for my morning coffee,after which it is made with water?? M/wave is going and will use a pan!
Terry


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Get a Remoska - it does everything an oven can do and takes up much less space. You can now get 3 different size! The space where the oven would be is a lovely deep drawer where almost all kitchen hardware is kept. Wish I had such a good set up in the house kitchen! 

For me the decision is obvious but the dilemma goes on for others    

Sue


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

hi we have a grand Remoska (it's now in the cupboard at home -no room) but find the oven can cope with 2/3 items at a time Essensal for us
terry


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

so.. .. .. .. .. .. basically as regards the oven at least - you are no wiser. You can live without it if you are prepared to consider other options, - depends how adventurous you want to be I guess! and - most importantly, want you like to eat - is the menu prepared to be adaptable.

good luck .. .. .. .. .. .. 

8)


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

We have an oven, very useful for cooking Xmas dinner !!! BUT, could live without it only if I still had a large grill, as I never fry and would miss proper toast.
Currently have full size cooker and use the oven a lot - because out in the van is supposed to be a relaxing holiday. Putting the food in the oven and forgetting about it til cooked is almost as good as having a chef/maid!

Lyn


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

We use ours all the time, from the sunday roast, to warming my morning croissant or even the occasional readymeal when covering big miles.

Personally I would never ever consider a microwave as I don't do hook-ups as a rule.


----------



## mrbluesky (Jul 16, 2006)

we use are oven all the time 
we mainly do weekend trips due to work commitments and school holidays
m&s ready meals rule !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
cheers
drew


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

we have a german van - no oven. Hasn't been a problem so far, it's been fun cooking things we don't usually do at home. Recently bought the ubiquitous double skillet which will allegedly roast a 4lb chicken in less than an hour on low heat, and even do oven chips, pizzas and jacket potatoes. Experimented at home and succeeded in making toasted sandwiches! 

As for gas, we got a Gaslow as recommended by gaspode - the guy we phoned could not have been more helpful, patiently explaining things to me while I had my head in the gas locker describing the fittings we had. We have two 6kg bottles and have the setup which allows you to switch from one bottle to the other. Gaslow man advised us to hang on to original fittings to use if we needed to in Germany. But I reckon two bottles would last us for two weeks abroad if we only used gas for cooking. Just in case we'll probably pack a barbie too!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

peedee said:


> You don't say what year the Hymer is? I believe all motorhomes built after 2004 whether on the continent or the UK are fitted with the same 30mbar regualtor for use on either butane or propane gas. If this is the case then yes all you need to do is change the pig tails. You cannot willy nilly change the regulator on earlier models because it all depends on what pressure the appliances are designed for. It is more than likely you will need adaptors for UK bottles but I am sure there must be members on here who can advise if you give more detail about the Hymers current fittings.
> 
> peedee


Hi peedee

Whilst the UK have been fitting the 30mb regulators since 2004, the Germans have been fitting them much longer. Our last van (2001) was fitted with one. Also, unfortunately it isn't just a case of changing pigtails either as the German 30mb regulator isn't wall mounted like the UK version, it's direct to the bottle (which of course doesn't have a thread compatible with UK bottles). Gaslow have all the bits needed as I said before, give them a ring, they're usually very helpful.


----------

